# Kudos to trout unlimited



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Another hunting organization that has stepped up to the plate. Thank you RMEF and Trout Unlimoted, for standing loudly for what your members and our hunting and angling heritage depend on.


----------

